# assembly table/workbench



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

*assembling the base and top*

i have been looking for many months for ideas and a design that would suit my needs, when i fell on this link i was sold: http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/084/extras/classic-cabinet-base-workbench/
there is another link with the full plans but i can't find it anymore.
anyway that was the design i liked, elaborate but not fancy.
here is the list of things i wanted for this:
i has to be nicelooking, a showpiece for my workshop. it has to offer a flat assembly surface, with adequate clamping/vices. it also must be a downdraft table and offer plenty of storage beneith.










this is what i have made so far, the base carcass is pretty much done. all pine i had in stock. there are 6 drawers and a door on 1 side and 3 doors on the other side, although the cabinets won't be verry deep as the drawers take up most space.
you can see i routed openings in the torsion box for the downdraft action.
on top there will be another layer of 12mm mdf that can be replaced when damaged, and beechwood all around with a row of benchdog holes and a vice up front.



















here you can see the torsion box being made, i got most inspiration from the woodwhispers.
i gave up trying to nail the parts together. what a joke!
i ended up using rapid glue and clamps to just clamp it all together, went fine and fast.
scewing on the 2 exterior sheets was backbreaking.










here you can see a jig i came up with to route the benchdog holes in some beech that will go around the torsion box. made the whole thing go fast and accurately.

next is to figure out the whole downdraft thing, i have a turbine already but i don't know yet how im gonne do it. and building a mechanism to lift the thing on wheels to roll it around when needed.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Greedo said:


> *assembling the base and top*
> 
> i have been looking for many months for ideas and a design that would suit my needs, when i fell on this link i was sold: http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/084/extras/classic-cabinet-base-workbench/
> there is another link with the full plans but i can't find it anymore.
> ...


interesting design good job


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Greedo said:


> *assembling the base and top*
> 
> i have been looking for many months for ideas and a design that would suit my needs, when i fell on this link i was sold: http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/084/extras/classic-cabinet-base-workbench/
> there is another link with the full plans but i can't find it anymore.
> ...


Nice design.


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Greedo said:


> *assembling the base and top*
> 
> i have been looking for many months for ideas and a design that would suit my needs, when i fell on this link i was sold: http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/084/extras/classic-cabinet-base-workbench/
> there is another link with the full plans but i can't find it anymore.
> ...


Nice project. 
I used to get shop notes and woodsmith magazines when I started woodworking back in the 90's. They have so many cool ideas.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

*installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*

the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.

here you can see the current state: 









the top is finished with a beech edge, and 12mm mdf on top, applied 2 coats of BLO, and then 2 coats of BLO/poly mixture. it feels smooth, but still woodlike. i could have gone for melamine, but i prefer something softer that isn't going to damage my workpieces.
you can see the switch that will turn on the turbine.

here you can see my homemade vise mechanism:









it took less than 30 minutes to make, it's verry basic and costs less than $5 in materials.
i had to mix blue with green to obtain a similar color to the one of my favorite tool brand 









the drawers are mounted on casters, it's the first time i used them, and all the handles are homemade out of beech because i thought 9 euros a piece was way to expensive for similar ones!









this is the "turbine" for the downdraft action, it blows the air out from the back of the table. above it (not in pic) is an opening in wich i will insert the filter.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Great looking and very functional project


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Nice shoulder vice. $5?? More details please.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Lots of bells and whistles great bench


----------



## charlie48 (Sep 21, 2009)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Very nice workbench. Cool design !!


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Very slick looking bench.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


@swirt, if you and maybe others are interested i will post a separate project page for the homemade vice mechanism, i have made quite a few already, from face vices, to leg and shoulder vices.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Yes, very interested… thank you.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Fantastic workbench…........ this is the one I want to build !
Would love more details on the vices if you could…....... thanks so much!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Thats a very functional bench.


----------



## jeanmarc (Mar 23, 2008)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


superbe etabli


----------



## ScottN (Jan 24, 2011)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Very nice table. Great job!!!


----------



## SalmanSheikh (Jun 23, 2015)

Greedo said:


> *installing vise mechanism, mounting drawers and painting*
> 
> the worktable is nearly finished, at this stage i recieved some welcomed help from my girlfriend who has finished her exams. what is left to do is finish the eletrical wiring, finish the filter for the downdraft and organise the drawers and shelves.
> 
> ...


Is there any chance you will sell the plan?


----------

